# ED Invoice Calculation- Check My Math?



## Guydandrea (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, I am getting ready to order a BMW for European Delivery . . . could someone take a look at my calculation for the ED invoice?

335i sedan (base MSRP $43,500) + $7,025 MSRP in options + $925 destination charge. I discount the base price 7% for ED, and then another 7% to go from MSRP to invoice, that's $37,537. Then I discount the options 7% from MSRP to invoice, that's $6,533. Destination charge is unchanged. 

Add it up and I get $44,995 for ED invoice. Sound right?

Thanks!


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

Options are discounted 0.91.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

MSRP *.92 *.93 
+
Options *.91
+ destination


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Op go here http://www.bmwconfig.com/BmwConfig/Config.aspx


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

Using BMWconfig and adding $330 to the 2013 invoice price I come up with.

Ed Invoice $44,612


----------



## Guydandrea (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for the helpful information. Using the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination, I get $44,536, which is very close to the $44,612 from BMWconfig. So I know I'm with $100 or so. (Last few times I had tried to use BMWconfig, it was not working, so I am glad to see it up and running again.)


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

BMW Config has never updated the 3 or 5 series to 2014. The changes were minimal (e.g., the minor price increase) but it won't be completely accurate for all builds, since some of the options changed a bit.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Guydandrea said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the helpful information. Using the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination, I get $44,536, which is very close to the $44,612 from BMWconfig. So I know I'm with $100 or so. (Last few times I had tried to use BMWconfig, it was not working, so I am glad to see it up and running again.)


If you want to get closer, use Edmunds for invoice price on the options, then add to the formula for the base price above. That will get you within $50 or less.


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

Shouldn't you also be adding something for the dealer's profit ... Say, $500 - $1,000?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Guydandrea (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes - definitely need to add the dealer profit. Was just trying to figure invoice as the starting point.


----------



## Guydandrea (Jan 17, 2014)

*ED Final Price*

Hi, everyone. Wanted to share the final price on my ED 335i.

As finally spec'd out, US MSRP was $51,600. Using the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination, I estimated the ED invoice at $44,678. Actual ED invoice was $44,740. So the formula got me within $65. Pretty good.

After factoring in current incentives and $750 for dealer profit, the actual sale price for the car is $44,240. I am planning on a late June delivery in Munich.

Pretty good deal, I think. I worked with Ken Hobbs at Northwest BMW in Baltimore.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Guydandrea said:


> Hi, everyone. Wanted to share the final price on my ED 335i.
> 
> As finally spec'd out, US MSRP was $51,600. Using the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination, I estimated the ED invoice at $44,678. Actual ED invoice was $44,740. So the formula got me within $65. Pretty good.
> 
> ...


Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Guydandrea said:


> Hi, everyone. Wanted to share the final price on my ED 335i.
> 
> As finally spec'd out, US MSRP was $51,600. Using the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination, I estimated the ED invoice at $44,678. Actual ED invoice was $44,740. So the formula got me within $65. Pretty good.
> 
> ...


I am glad to know there is a dealer near me that is willing to do a fair ED deal. Please let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

Guydandrea said:


> Hi, everyone. Wanted to share the final price on my ED 335i.
> 
> As finally spec'd out, US MSRP was $51,600. Using the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination, I estimated the ED invoice at $44,678. Actual ED invoice was $44,740. So the formula got me within $65. Pretty good.
> 
> ...


You understand that April incentives are the earliest you will get to use, right?


----------



## Guydandrea (Jan 17, 2014)

>>> You understand that April incentives are the earliest you will get to use, right?

The deal is signed (and put the deposit down on) is for the selling price of $44,240, with no reference or contingency for incentives. The dealer is at risk for any fluctuation in the incentives. I'll let you know how it all works out.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

Where do I find the loyalty incentives???

I take it there is no longer a posted schedule with all the ED prices so we have to use the MSRP and work backwards? That's a shame - BMW just making people do more work.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Guydandrea said:


> Hi, everyone. Wanted to share the final price on my ED 335i.
> 
> As finally spec'd out, US MSRP was $51,600. Using the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination, I estimated the ED invoice at $44,678. Actual ED invoice was $44,740. So the formula got me within $65. Pretty good.
> 
> ...


nice; when in June?


----------



## Guydandrea (Jan 17, 2014)

@Boraxo: The dealer flagged the incentives for me - I'm not sure I would known about them otherwise. In terms of a posted schedule of ED invoice prices, I get the impression from reading other posts that BMW has tried to limit the availability of that kind of information. You can ask the dealer to show you the invoice (mine did). And the formula MSRP *.92 *.93 + Options *.91 + destination works very well.

@beware_phog: I'm all set for delivery on Saturday, June 28.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

You should be able to get the car for 12% off of US MSRP minus incentives.


----------

